# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  Translate "Well-noted with thanks"

## EmilieTsg

как по-русский "well-noted with thanks" и "confirmed receipt with thanks"?
Спасибо!

----------


## AdUser

Тоже задавался этим вопросом. Нашел:  http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1580007

----------


## it-ogo

Спасибо, Ваше письмо получено. 
С благодарностью подтверждаем получение.

----------

